# Tank size for an tiger Oscar cichlid



## ManiacalLoaches (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello fellow fish feeders, I was wondering what size tank would benefit an oscar. I. Wanted to get a 40 gallon throw som cichlid sand in and some large stones/rocks and a plant or two, of course after cycling and preparing my tank for like two-to-three months then add the Oscar.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A lot of people say 75 for 1, larger for 2. (An oscar can get too long to turn around ina 12" wide tank). Oscars are neat fish but there are equally neat S. american cichlids that stay smaller and can live in a 40 gallon for life. In case bml hasn't blasted you with the welcome message. I will tell you to look for a 'local' fish club as a source of neat fish you don't often see in PetChains. Get on the forums and find breeders close to you. There is a nice cichlid club in DC, http://www.capitalcichlids.org/ , Herotilapia multispinosa a.k.a. rainbow cichlds would be a good fish for a 40.


----------



## ManiacalLoaches (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks I'll check them out. Time to do some research!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Even in a 75 you can't keep much else with an Oscar. Personally I prefer more variety rather than one big fish, but plenty of other foliks love big cichlids. Footprint of the tank is also important. Are you looking to set up a 40 tall (36"x12") or a 40 breeder (36x18"?)


----------



## ManiacalLoaches (Dec 5, 2011)

I wanted to set up a 40 breeder


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

What I heard from multiple sources was 55+ for a single oscar and 100+ for a pair. Also, keep in mind that oscars will decorate their own tank. They will not leave decorations where you put them. Be careful with rocks because the fish can crack your glass or heater with it. Also, oscars are south american cichlids, not african so the rocks aren't really necessary. They will probaby rip live plants to shreds.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

A 40 breeder is better suited to smaller cichlids than Oscars. I have a couple extra proven pairs of cutteri and a handful of juvies kicking around. A pair of those would fit great, though you may want something like a raphael catfish to control the fry.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*convicts*

i would recommend convict cichlids or any dwarf cichlids ( i dont know much about dwarfs, but i know about convicts) By the way i would say 55 for one oscar and 75 for two.


P.S. Convicts tend to breed a lot so be aware


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oscars can reach more than 18 inches...for 1 fish i would recommend a 120.....you could do 2 but it would get cramped....
120 = 48L X 24W X 24H....
I usually build them out of plywood..


----------

